# Need to Find Printer for Band Posters - GTA area



## Glen (Feb 15, 2006)

Our band needs some posters printed - any of you have good recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am trying to find his URL, but there is a guy called The Merch Guy who is amazing. My band used him for oiur stuff. He does great silk screening.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here it is!

http://www.merchguy.com/

If you want eye catching posters, these are the way to go. We bought them for advertising gigs, but people kept wanting to buy them from us.


----------

